# Sfat pentru o imagine buna - Tip for a good image.



## Mitulita Aurel (Oct 24, 2012)

Am camera Sony HDR -CX130E si desi am instala pe leptop aplicatiile PMB de pe CD care era in pachet la descarcarea imaginilor acestea apar miscate, in schimb atunci cand pun camera la plasma imaginile sunt perfecte. Ce sa fac ? Cum sa procedez?
Cu stima, respect si consideratie - MITULITA AUREL - municipiul CONSTANTA - ROMANIA.

Google translation:
Sony HDR-CX130E I room and although we install applications leptop PMB from the CD that was in the package to download these images appear blurred, but instead put the camera in plasma when images are perfect. What to do? How to proceed?
Sincerely, respect and consideration - Myth AUREL - Constanta - Romania.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sfat pentru o imagine buna*

Buna ziua ansd Bine ati venit la TSF va rugam sa folositi Google Translate ca suntem vorbitori în principal engleza va multumesc Translation 

Sony HDR-CX130E I room and although we install applications leptop PMB from the CD that was in the package to download these images appear blurred, but instead put the camera in plasma when images are perfect. What to do? How to proceed?
Sincerely, respect and consideration - Myth AUREL - Constanta - Romania.

Moved to Photographers corner for further help 
Sa mutat la colț Fotografi pentru ajutor suplimentar


----------



## Mitulita Aurel (Oct 24, 2012)

Nu am inteles cum sa procedez Va rog sa-mi explicati pasii de urmat. Multumesc 
Aurel Mitulita


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi vă rugăm să mergeți la Google traduce folosind browser-ul dvs. nu puteți traduce din română în engleză și de a folosi că pentru mesajele dvs. prin copierea și lipirea


----------

